# ANTM Cycle 9 (Beware of spoilers)



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2007)

Premieres Wednesday, September 19th at 8pm EST!

Here's a promo ad:

As soon as I find some info, I'll post it...


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm . . . maybe I will actually watch this for once. People keep telling me it's a fun show to watch.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 19, 2007)

i wouldnt believe the gurls i saw in it . too dramatic. never met anyone like that ~


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

Woooooot!!! Can't wait!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 19, 2007)

One Sunday I was home sick. They had a 12 episode marathon but I can't remember what season it was. I watched all 12 hours. I was hooked after that.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 19, 2007)

Cant wait, either!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 19, 2007)

I love the show. But I'm hating Tyra more and more...

...Project Runaway owns ANTM.


----------



## Lia (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, Tyra is getting more and more annoying and braggish (don't know even if the word exists)


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 20, 2007)

I know, I want to slap her makeup off and tell her to be NORMAL! I can't wait to watch it. It's the only other show I watch (Family Guy).

I LOVE the promo BTW.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 20, 2007)

I wonder how many times Tyra will say fierce.

But regardless I can't wait! I've been an ANTM fan from day one!


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder how many times Tyra will say fierce.But regardless I can't wait! I've been an ANTM fan from day one!

I hate that word. Mostly cause she uses it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 20, 2007)

I like when she shows them how to smile with her eyes. LOL


----------



## MixMami (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't wait!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2007)

*The lucky 13 contestants!*







*Ambreal - 19 - College Student - Dallas, TX*






*Bianca - 18 - College Student - Queens, NY*






*Chantal - 19 - Student - Austin, TX*






*Ebony - 20 - Nursing Student - Chicago, IL*






*Heather - 21 - College Student - Valparaiso, IL*






*Janet - 22 - Aesthetician - Bainbridge, GA*






*Jenah - 18 - Student - Farmington, CT*






*Kimberly - 20 - College Student - Ocala, FL*






*Lisa - 20 - Dancer - Jersey City, NJ*






*Mila - 20 - College Graduate - Boston, MA*






*Saliesha - 21 - Receptionist - Los Angeles, CA*






*Sarah - 20 - College Student - Heath, MA*






*Victoria - 20 - College Student - New Haven, CT*






SOURCE


----------



## daer0n (Aug 24, 2007)

Sarah and Saliesha are gorgeous!!

i want to watch it woohoo, so excited i love the show, even if its too dramatic i love it love it love it!


----------



## cute77777 (Aug 24, 2007)

cool i cant wait. theres so many seasons. theres like random episodes on mtv or vh1 all the time.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 24, 2007)

They look boring! I hope I'm wrong though, and Nuri, those 2 were the ones that stood out to me too! Sarah is super pretty.


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm soooo excited too, but is it just many, but i see alot of not cute girls! oh well it's always like that lol


----------



## Nox (Aug 31, 2007)

After seeing the first two seasons of Germany's Next Top Model with Heidi Klume, I just cannot sit through another episode of ANTM. Even though GNTM is a copy-cat of ANTM, the quality of the girls and of the show is just more... I dunno, just _more_. GNTM really focuses on the character development of their contestants too, not just letting them run amok in the house.

I will not be tuning into ANTM Cycle 9. I've reached my threshold.


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

ohh i will though im getting sick of tyra but wow im hooked


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 31, 2007)

I can't wait!! I love this show!!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 16, 2007)

3 more days!!!!!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

I find every other countries version of ANTM so snooze-worthy.

Anyone seen the VH1 marathons? I can't get passed 1 episode without changing it.

Anyways, I found Janet &amp; Lisa look like the ones to go far in the competition.

I say we have a bet going on here. Haha


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 16, 2007)

I like watching the show but Tyra does get a bit annoying.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 18, 2007)

Yay! I can't wait!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 19, 2007)

W00T! Premieres tonight! Only an hour this time.... Isn't it normally 2?


----------



## Manda (Sep 19, 2007)

Yay, I thought I missed the primier- thought it was monday for some reason- but I didn't, it's tonight! Can't wait, I'm going to make my bf watch it with me lol


----------



## Nox (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif W00T! Premieres tonight! Only an hour this time.... Isn't it normally 2? I thought the same also, but I think maybe they wanted to make a trimmer episode so they decided to edit out the bits that are not crucial to the rest of the season. 
But I tell ya, I've been watching some of the other Top Model franchises worldwide, and it looks to me that the American version should really step it up. Germany recently had an impressive fleet of model-wanna-be's that were above and beyond the stock that any of the American girls ever were. We have more variety here in the U.S., therefore one would surmise that we have a more enticing pool to choose from. But from what I've noticed, this is not the case.


----------



## monniej (Sep 20, 2007)

i love this show and will always be a fan! another great crop of beautiful ladies and i'm excited to see what's in store! my favs so far - janet and lisa! good lucks ladies!

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found Janet &amp; Lisa look like the ones to go far in the competition. I say we have a bet going on here. Haha were you reading my mind? lol~


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 20, 2007)

Some intolerable person in my house stopped my recording. They shall pay. Count my words. But never fret ladies, I tvoed it for the re-run on Sunday. W00t!


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 20, 2007)

I love the show just for the beautiful pics!!


----------



## Jessica (Sep 21, 2007)

the show was awsome lastnight....i love that they choe a couple of girls with the "non traditional" beauty. I think they're all so pretty!!!! I forsee a lot of catfights and drama in the house...lol


----------



## Manda (Sep 21, 2007)

I made my bf watch it with me last night, I think it's going to be an interesting season. I agree JessyAnn, I'm glad they don't just have super thin models, I swear last season some of those girls looked sick, especially Jaslene, the winner.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 21, 2007)

manda my bf actually wanted to watch it with me. he got me into that show. haha. i love it.

cant wait for makeovers..dont really have any favorites yet.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2007)

I watched this last night and I can't wait to see the make overs. That is my fave part


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 21, 2007)

I was underwhelmed watching the season premiere. It seems like a lot of the girls are physical repeats of girls from all the other seasons. Even the personalities read the same. Ms. Jay just looks sooo bored each season, and Mr. Jay keeps faking excitement for the contestants. Obviously, Tyra didn't want to reach too far out of the box...


----------



## bCreative (Sep 21, 2007)

I watched! This might turn out to be a good season since Cycle 5!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 21, 2007)

I can't believe I missed the premiere! I was at my bff house or something. Is it on again on Sunday night?

I don't like that Victoria girl, she looks like she's scared of the camera more than any of the girls I've ever seen on ANTM. She looks more sophisticated and mature than a model, like a doctor.


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm rooting for Heather since she's definitely an underdog, and I'm also rooting for Janet, the GA girl!

It was definitely an exciting episode, but damned some of these girls have BIG heads! And I mean that in egotistical... I love the makeovers too! Always funny to see who ends up crying &amp; why LOL!


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 23, 2007)

I am so hooked on this show. I don't know who I'm rooting for yet.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm hooked too... but I prefer Australia's Next top model. They are a little more realistic and *****y! lol canada's Next top model is a joke...


----------



## kitsune89 (Sep 23, 2007)

I love watching this show to see what themes they come up with for each photoshoot. Plus the makeovers are fun.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 24, 2007)

I just seen the return of the first episode tonight and it was great... can't wait for the next ones. I think Heather is the best looking one of them, she is gorgeous. Hehe, Bianca looks like Brandy to me




and for some reason I can's stand Mila.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 24, 2007)

So this is currently being aired all over like overseas and such? How cool....

Um, I agree with whoever said that the other versions of NTM have more of a "model" look oppose to American's version. Like, Tyra be picking some hoodrats sometimes and loads of ugly ducklings. I just watch it and tell myself, "she's obviously not going to make it far in the actual modeling world." It's clearly for entertainment purposes some are chosen. But then again you never know.

And yeah, the makeover part is my favorite too.

I wonder where they're traveling to this season?


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 24, 2007)

Ahh!!! Dammit I missed the first episode!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 27, 2007)

For some reason I thought that Tyra was going to call on Heather first. Why do girls have to be so catty? I am glad that she is staying especially cause she took an awesome picture.

Mila looked sort of weird to me and not very model like. I am not liking Lisa very much.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 27, 2007)

Tonights photoshoot theme was crazy, enough to make anyone quit smoking, bleh.

I actually really like Lisa, I think that's her name, the one that's a stripper? I love her look. But I don't like the girl she was arguing with bianca or whatever. As far as who went home...



I liked Mila, I thought she had an interesting look. I would have really liked to see some more pictures from her rather than some of the other girls who have kind of a boring look.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 27, 2007)

Honestly, tonights episode was sooooooooooo boring.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 27, 2007)

The girl with autism is my fave. I almost started crying when she was crying. Some people just lack that ability to empathize. I hate to say this but I hope they get what they have dished out.


----------



## Bexy (Sep 27, 2007)

I missed it last night. I kept thinking there was a show that I wanted to see and now I know it was ANTM. I am glad to read they reair it on Sun. Off to DVR it.


----------



## MindySue (Sep 27, 2007)

I was very upset with who they sent home, she was one of my faves.

Im sick of hearing about the autism thing, sorry, I know I should empathize more..but, I've heard people say it like 500 times already and we are on the second episode. Jeesh.

But thats always the way on top model when they have some kind of tragedy in the house.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The girl with autism is my fave. I almost started crying when she was crying. Some people just lack that ability to empathize. I hate to say this but I hope they get what they have dished out. asperger's. not autism



and I had a feeling they would keep heather around for a while - her and Victoria are going to make the season more interesting because they are different. Heather was my favorite from the start (look wise) and I was shocked to learn that she has this disorder. I work with people with this syndrome and I have to say that looking at her and listening to her, I had a feeling she has a very mild case of it. it was sad to hear how other people talked about her (I liked Victoria more after hearing how she commented it). Heather is very brave for being there, and I am glad they make the public more familiar with this kind of condition. I am rooting for her



and i was glad Mila went home - i didn't like her looks or her personality.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 27, 2007)

Ooh that girl with Aspergers/Autism really gets me. I feel so sad for her but so proud she got up there and DID it!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif asperger's. not autism



and I had a feeling they would keep heather around for a while - her and Victoria are going to make the season more interesting because they are different. Heather was my favorite from the start (look wise) and I was shocked to learn that she has this disorder. I work with people with this syndrome and I have to say that looking at her and listening to her, I had a feeling she has a very mild case of it. it was sad to hear how other people talked about her (I liked Victoria more after hearing how she commented it). Heather is very brave for being there, and I am glad they make the public more familiar with this kind of condition. I am rooting for her



and i was glad Mila went home - i didn't like her looks or her personality. Oh yeah! Thanks. I am also glad Mila went home. What was up with her eyes/ she looked like she had plastic surgery done but the doctor gave her a discount for ****ing it up. Glad she is gone. I didnt understand what was so special about the chick.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yeah! Thanks. I am also glad Mila went home. What was up with her eyes/ she looked like she had plastic surgery done but the doctor gave her a discount for ****ing it up. Glad she is gone. I didnt understand what was so special about the chick. I agree. to me she looked like a fish



plus her personality was annoying to me. She was laughing even when she heard she was going home... hehe, I understand it is good to always look on the bright side. but she was overdosing it, and came across as ditzy instead.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 27, 2007)

Be careful of spoilers. I would put spoiler tags at least around the part where you talk about who went home. Since some people are waiting to watch the re-run on saturday's.

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif asperger's. not autism



and I had a feeling they would keep heather around for a while - her and Victoria are going to make the season more interesting because they are different. Heather was my favorite from the start (look wise) and I was shocked to learn that she has this disorder. I work with people with this syndrome and I have to say that looking at her and listening to her, I had a feeling she has a very mild case of it. it was sad to hear how other people talked about her (I liked Victoria more after hearing how she commented it). Heather is very brave for being there, and I am glad they make the public more familiar with this kind of condition. I am rooting for her



and i was glad Mila went home - i didn't like her looks or her personality. They kept saying that asbergers was a mild for of autism?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Be careful of spoilers. I would put spoiler tags at least around the part where you talk about who went home. Since some people are waiting to watch the re-run on saturday's.


They kept saying that asbergers was a mild for of autism?

well, the thread title has spoiler warning, so i would assume somebody that wants to see a rerun would avoid this thread for a while.Asperger's is classified as one of several autism spectrum disorders - it is similar to autism, but it is not a form of it, although they are both in the same group of disorders.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, well I took "beware of spoilers" as meaning. Be careful not to spoil...I guess it could have been intended in a "there might be spoilers here, so don't look if you don't wanna know", I don't know. Wasn't trying to make an argument, was just saying.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, well I took "beware of spoilers" as meaning. Be careful not to spoil...I guess it could have been intended in a "there might be spoilers here, so don't look if you don't wanna know", I don't know. Wasn't trying to make an argument, was just saying. I understand



Hm, not sure, i guess beware of spoilers can be understood in two ways. I am not sure which meaning was intended.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 28, 2007)

lol I have no idea now.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion. What I meant by it was that spoilers will be posted on this thread so be careful.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 29, 2007)

Okie dokie! lol I was wrong.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

I secretly love watching just to see Nigel Barker....yum!


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I will not be tuning into ANTM Cycle 9. I've reached my threshold. OMG. I am watching ANTM Cycle 9.




Oh no! It got me. _What_ am I doing? Okay. Fine, I'm giving in. But not one more Cycle afterwards, I tell you!





Ebony is _so_ beautiful, just look at that modelesque face, it's perfect. I wish she had real confidence instead of the stinky attitude she brought earlier.



Now that's uncovered, and we see the wuss she really is.

Heather is my girl! I would like to see her thrive in this competition! I think she has what it takes.





Some of the other girls are doing alright too, but I would like to see more favorites jump out at me. It's kinda early, and I haven't even seen the makeovers yet.



My "predictions":

Someone is going to get shaved!

Half the girls will get ridiculous extensions!

Two girls will get their dark hair bleached to blonde brillo pads!

One girl is going to cry about losing her long hair!

Oh my! I can't wait!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 4, 2007)

I love ANTM. I'll watch every cycle.

I love Heather. She's so beautiful. I think because of her shyness, the other girls aren't going to see her as a threat and I hope she goes far.

I dislike Bianca and Victoria the most. The both seem like no-it-alls to me for some reason.

I know someone is going to get shaved for the makeover. Tyra loves cutting other people's hair. My only thing with it is, most models already in the industry have long hair or they get lots of extensions. So it seems as if Tyra is actually putting the girls back when she makes them do drastic cuts.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not like Bianca. What is up with that attitude? I don't know why she acts that way.

And why is Ebony so insecure all of the sudden? She sure wasn't like that on the cruise. I sort of like her just wished she was more confident.

I am rooting for Heather.

The make over episode is always my fave.


----------



## Nox (Oct 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know someone is going to get shaved for the makeover. Tyra loves cutting other people's hair. My only thing with it is, most models already in the industry have long hair or they get lots of extensions. So it seems as if Tyra is actually putting the girls back when she makes them do drastic cuts.

Yes! I am thinking that too! Why do that to the girls when they are just going to have to get extensions for certain shoots anyway. Tyra just doesn't make sense to me sometimes. All the household-name models have at the very least, shoulder length hair. The fashion industry and modelling agencies also have publicly said that Tyra's choices for contestants and styles are not really compatible with what they want.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the makeover episode is my favorite as well. I love watching the drama!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 10, 2007)

Makeovers!!!

Wasn't it funny? Miss Bianca "talk so much ish" almost got her ass sent home!! LOL


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 10, 2007)

whoa. whoa whoa. it comes on on wednesday..how do YOU know what happened?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2007)

I read that one of the girls has to go bald. I hope its Bianca.... hee hee


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read that one of the girls has to go bald. I hope its Bianca.... hee hee I just watched the show and I was right with the person that went bald. I sort of felt bad for her but this is much healthier for her hair. 
Chantal - she reminds me of Trishelle from the Real World. Every now and then I feel like it's Trishelle. Anyone else?

Ebony - that girl needs some confidence. She is so different than the first episode. I hope she comes around.

Heather - I still love her and hope she wins it all.

Victoria - she was wrong. She said that she is glad that she is going home early so that others who want to be ANTM have the chance. Well, she should have thought of that when she even went to the audition because she took the spot of someone who wanted to be on the show. I am glad she is gone. I didn't think much of her.

Ms J - hilarious tonight! When Ms J starting petting the wig and making Ebony's face, I was laughing so hard.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ms J - hilarious tonight! When Ms J starting petting the wig and making Ebony's face, I was laughing so hard.

hehehehe, yes, me too!Victoria was really annoying and gave this "I am better than you" vibe... although I thought she should stay there longer because she would stir up things little bit.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 11, 2007)

Bianca looks gorgeous without hair, in my honest opinion. I am kinda torn about Victoria going home. What an outspoken chick. I think her problem was just, she was out to prove that maybe not all models are dumb? and she got carried away and crossed over to rude.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Oct 11, 2007)

I love Heather. She's so beautiful. I want her to win, but my favorite hasn't won since cycle 2 so I'm not putting to much hope in her wining.

I liked Victoria too. I think she was out to prove that she wasn't this quit person who could walked all over, but it just came out as being cocky and rude. Her rock climbing picture was my favorite last week.

I can't stand Jenah. Her mouth drives me crazy.

Chantal - Now that you point it out Marisol, she does remind me of Trichelle.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 11, 2007)

Hated Victoria.....hated her attitude and her face!! Sorry had to say it!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bianca looks gorgeous without hair, in my honest opinion. I am kinda torn about Victoria going home. What an outspoken chick. I think her problem was just, she was out to prove that maybe not all models are dumb? and she got carried away and crossed over to rude. I agree, Bianca is gorgeous, but her "stank" attitude makes her ugly.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 12, 2007)

Bianca has a nice shaped head so she can pull it off but I thought it was very fitting that she got an upsetting makeover considering she is so unpleasant and catty!


----------



## Shelley (Oct 18, 2007)

** Spoiler * I watched tonight's episode... I know who was sent home..*



Janet


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 18, 2007)

Aww..man, I am currently watching it.

Those *****es be hating. DANG!!!. I am so rooting for lisa right now. Women dont like women to be happy. Especially Bianca. I swear that chick takes hater pills every day.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

Tonight's episode was ok. I am not a Lisa fan. Ebony needs to smile. She looks like an idiot when she does that weird mouth thing.

Go Heather!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 18, 2007)

This season is boring me


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

It is a bit boring.. Girls talking crap, nothing new. I just like seeing the photoshoots.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, my Janet is gone




Poor GA girl! I'm rooting for Heather, and I really hope she makes it far. John swears the girls who create the most drama stay right up to the end (remember Jade?), and he might be right


----------



## Jessica (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Tonight's episode was ok. I am not a Lisa fan. Ebony needs to smile. She looks like an idiot when she does that weird mouth thing. 
Go Heather!

Ditto on all the above


----------



## Shelley (Oct 19, 2007)

I would like to see Heather win.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 19, 2007)

Boring....


----------



## Marisol (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow... I can't believe that Ebony did that. I think that is a first in Top Model history. At least it made for an exciting five minutes.

Tyson Beckford = yum!


----------



## monniej (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow... I can't believe that Ebony did that. I think that is a first in Top Model history. At least it made for an exciting five minutes. 
Tyson Beckford = yum!

do you remember that girl tiffany from cycle 5 or 6? the one that tyra yelled at because she wasn't sad she was going home? that is the closest to this one. you could tell she was uncomfortable almost all of the time. 
it's starting to heat up and i'm very excited!


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is a bit boring.. Girls talking crap, nothing new. I just like seeing the photoshoots. Me too, that's the only part I like.



I hope Heather wins!


----------



## bCreative (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow... I can't believe that Ebony did that. I think that is a first in Top Model history. At least it made for an exciting five minutes. 
Tyson Beckford = yum!

Don't forget that girl Cassandra from Cycle 5, remember she left because of her hair? And I am now an official Heather fan!! Slap some make-up on her and put her in front a camera and she is smoking hot!! I think she'll make it to at least the top 4!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you remember that girl tiffany from cycle 5 or 6? the one that tyra yelled at because she wasn't sad she was going home? that is the closest to this one. you could tell she was uncomfortable almost all of the time. 
it's starting to heat up and i'm very excited!

Originally Posted by *MissBGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't forget that girl Cassandra from Cycle 5, remember she left because of her hair? And I am now an official Heather fan!! Slap some make-up on her and put her in front a camera and she is smoking hot!! I think she'll make it to at least the top 4! I forgot about both of these instances. What if she had been called earlier... do you think she would have quit?


----------



## CellyCell (Oct 27, 2007)

This season is boring me. I missed about 3 of the episodes because I found "Pushing Daisies" to be better TV.


----------



## mac-whore (Oct 27, 2007)

i like lisa &amp; heather. only watched one episode, though.. and i wasn't really compelled to try to catch it again..


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 27, 2007)

I do admit this season is pretty boring, but I'm still watching faithfully. I really like watching how Heather is becoming less shy/scared.


----------



## monniej (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot about both of these instances. What if she had been called earlier... do you think she would have quit? i think it's a strong possiblity. i'm happy she did it rather than let someone go home that really wants it, although i'm not convinced that ambriel is going to last much longer anyway!


----------



## monniej (Nov 8, 2007)

it's on and poppin' now! in my mind unless one of the other girls does something spectacular it's lisa and heather! and if bianca doesn't stop with that hater attitude she won't be there much longer!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 8, 2007)

Bianca is such a hater!!!


----------



## bCreative (Nov 8, 2007)

Clearly Bianca is jealous!


----------



## cracka (Nov 8, 2007)

What happened last night I missed it

Who got sent home and Why?


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 8, 2007)

I think sarah?


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 8, 2007)

I didn't catch last night's episode...but that's why I got DVR! I am going strait home to watch it!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MamaRocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think sarah? Yup it was Sarah. I felt bad for Heather when she passed out. How horrible for her but girl needs to eat. 
I didn't think Lisa was that great and was glad to see that Heather did really well in the challenge.

Bianca is


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 9, 2007)

I was happy that Ambrielle got to stay



she is very likable.


----------



## monniej (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cracka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What happened last night I missed itWho got sent home and Why?

sarah got sent home! they said she was loosing to much weight and she's not plus sized anymore! bummer! i really liked sarah!


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 11, 2007)

The Enrique Iglesias video was hot. And I don't care what Tyra says, Ambreal did not look like a hoochie in her segment.


----------



## monniej (Nov 15, 2007)

anyone catch last nights' episode? i think the girls are being mean to heather on the sly and it pisses me off! everyone except lisa seems to be trying to keep her unbalanced and that's just mean, imo. is anyone surprised that ambreal is gone?


----------



## lexelle (Nov 15, 2007)

Did anyone see last night's episode? I had a feeling that Ambreal would be going home. I felt a bit bad for Heather during the challenge, but can see how being in the modeling industry could be challenging for her. Bianca does seem a bit jealous and insecure, just about every comment she makes about Heather is negative. I wonder how much of this is her in real life and how much is due to the editting.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 15, 2007)

I knew Ambreal was going home just because..she was supposed to last week even though her picture was good. Anyway, i am kinda starting to agree with those girls. Maybe Heather has been pampered a bit too much. But they should have also respected her.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought it was kinda funny when Bianca was cheesing her ass off when Heather was getting critized!

Oh and they had my future school on! FIDM!!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I'm sick &amp; tired of Bianca's ass. She needs to be sent packing WAY before Heather!


----------



## monniej (Nov 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry, but I'm sick &amp; tired of Bianca's ass. She needs to be sent packing WAY before Heather! i agree! bianca's negativity is very annoying and puts all of her insecurities on display. but, heather better toughen up or those girls will eat her alive!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 22, 2007)

Bianca seems genuinely happy when something bad happens to Heather... it really turns me off about her, I can't wait for Bianca to go home


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 22, 2007)

Bianca thinks she has this whole thing wrapped up...............I can't wait till she gets the boot.........I'll get just as much pleasure out of that as she does about being mean to Heather.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bianca seems genuinely happy when something bad happens to Heather... it really turns me off about her, I can't wait for Bianca to go home



I totally agree. It makes her ugly on the inside.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bianca seems genuinely happy when something bad happens to Heather... it really turns me off about her, I can't wait for Bianca to go home



Ugh, it's such a sick satisfaction she gets from it, and it pisses me off! Not to mention, she's always like, "Heather why are you so upset?" Gee, let's think! Ugh! I'm glad Chantal helps stick up for her, but I do think Heather tries her best to remain calm and not spaz out. I told John, one day Heather's going to lose it and beat the shit out of Bianca LOL!


----------



## Lauren (Nov 29, 2007)

Uggh I'm watching it right now... Bianca is sooo ugly... inside and out. She makes me sick. I want Heather or Jenah to win.


----------



## Nox (Nov 29, 2007)

I didn't get to watch it last night.

Who got kicked off?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 29, 2007)

even though Bianca exhibited some signs of jealousy, at the end she was right. Heather fell short when it came to completing common tasks and at the end, it was expected (her getting kicked off).


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

both my pics are gone! heather and lisa are no more. i've got to tell you, i'm really not feeling any of the girls that are left. maybe they'll get better over the next four weeks! "keep hope alive!" lmao~

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't get to watch it last night.
Who got kicked off?

heather is gone. she only went to one go-see and was 40 minutes late getting back.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 29, 2007)

I feel sad for her. She was the only one I wanted to see win. I could care less about the others. Saliesha is ok, Bianca is arrogant, Chantal bugs me and Jenna is a smartass.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif even though Bianca exhibited some signs of jealousy, at the end she was right. Heather fell short when it came to completing common tasks and at the end, it was expected (her getting kicked off). I agree, it still makes Bianca really ugly on the inside to me, to see how she was picking on Heather and how she could not hide happiness on her face when Heather did something wrong.at the moment, none of the girls that is left is striking or beautiful to me... Jenna hes the most potential out of all of them, I guess.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't stand Bianca at all. She is a hater with a very bad personality; she always has something negative to say and do to someone who is doing better job then she is. She had the nerve to get mad at Saleisha for not telling her that the gosee was in the same building. I wouldn't have told her ass either. Because if the shoe was on the other foot, she would have done the same thing to Saleisha. I want Saleisha to win, she has such a beautiful spirit and wonderful personality.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 4, 2007)

I am not watching anymore.


----------



## amandabelle (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't care who wins as long as it isn't Bianca!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

Haha, yeah you know i feel the same way amandabelle..

And you know somthing else even though Bianca doesn't look like EVA PIGFORD, she reminds me of her somehow and i just don't know what it is.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm gonna miss Heather, but I truly hope we see her face somewhere else sometime soon! At this point, I dunno who I'm rooting for! I just know I truly don't want Bianca to win, and something tells me it's not going to be Saliesha... Oh sheesh!


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 6, 2007)

I think Heather took the greatest pictures....I'm sure she'll do well!!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 6, 2007)

My wish came true, the ultimate hater Bianca is gone.. Thank you Lord!!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aprilpgb22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My wish came true, the ultimate hater Bianca is gone.. Thank you Lord!! YAY! I almost did a happy dance in my living room! SO excited!


----------



## monniej (Dec 6, 2007)

i hear you! she was a b*tch to the end, though. i'm so happy she's gone! i can't believe we're down to the top 3 already!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 6, 2007)

I am rooting for Jenah and I am so glad bianca is gone!!!


----------



## bCreative (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes! That heffa is gone! Karma is a b!tch!


----------



## Lauren (Dec 7, 2007)

Sooo glad Bianca is gone!!




Go Jenah!


----------



## Nox (Dec 7, 2007)

I really think it will be Jenna and the other blonde girl in the final two, although, this last episode, Seleesha (sp?) surprised me with a good shot.

I dunno, but I think the prize really is anyone's game, it's totally up for grabs and it's entirely possible for any of the three to get it.

ETA: Heather is already featured in a Pantene commercial.


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 13, 2007)

ahh i'm happy Saleisha won ANTM, what do you guys think?? Saleisha totally kicked ass at the runway!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 13, 2007)

Salesha doesnt really strike me as a "top model"...honestly.


----------



## Colorlicious (Dec 13, 2007)

yea but neither did the other chick in my opinion, idk and they sometimes pick some girls that you know are gonna get booted off


----------



## bCreative (Dec 13, 2007)

IMO the girls that won from cycle 5 to now are not "top model" material. she might have been a ***** but i thought biyanca was better. her look seemed more top model-ish


----------



## monniej (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ahh i'm happy Saleisha won ANTM, what do you guys think?? Saleisha totally kicked ass at the runway! i with you on this one! i really thought that chantel would win, but when she broke character on the runway that pretty much sealed her fate! 
everytime i she that picture of saleisha at the great wall i think she should have won! she made the most progress of the girls remaining imo.

either girl would have been great for 17mag. fresh &amp; clean. i'm sure we'll be hearing from chantel!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't seen the last episode




hopefully I will catch a rerun on Sunday... I had to check this thread to see who won, I could not wait



I am glad it was saleisha, I just was not too crazy about Chantal's looks and personality... I knew it would not be Jenna, since she was so much weaker in her spirits last episode I have seen.


----------



## Maja (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm glad Saleisha won! Her runway walk was awesome. Plus she's just super-cute.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 14, 2007)

I can say, though I think Jenah would've been awesome, I'm happy with the results! Shaleisha deserves it, but so did Chantal. It was hard to tell. John kept asking who I figured would get it, and I told him, "I watched them seem like Joanie was gonna get it, and Dani won. So I dunno!" I had a feeling, the closer it got, it would be Saleisha. Thanks for the info on Heather in Pantene commercials!


----------



## cintamay (Dec 14, 2007)

i'm a bit disappointed by the winner.

*From the Superficial site:*



Saleisha Cooper the 19-year-old winner of Tyra Bankâ€™s Americaâ€™s Next Top Model is apparently already a model. After winning last nightâ€™s final episodes, diligent researches discovered that Saleisha has a past working relationship with Tyra, according to E! Online:

However, sharp-eyed fans soon dug up footage showing Saleisha walking the catwalk in an ANTM cycle-six fashion show, as well as appearing on the runway in an episode of The Tyra Banks Show.

But, wait, it doesnâ€™t end there! Saleisha has some other modeling work under her belt that shouldâ€™ve excluded her from the show:

Viewers also found that Saleisha had appeared in a nationwide Wendy's commercial that aired in 2006, seemingly in violation of an America's Next Top Model eligibility rule that states would-be contestants "must not have previous experience as a model in a national campaign within the last five years (including, but not limited to, appearances on television and print advertisements)."

If she has really been in the nationwide campaign that breaks the contract, then I don't think it was fair at all that she won.


----------



## Jessica (Dec 14, 2007)

I knew Saleisha would win after watching them walk the runway. She was so much stronger on the catwalk than Chantal. Though they both took extremely gorgeous pics



Cant wait for another season.

On a side note, I would like to see Heather do really well in the modeling world


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cintamay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm a bit disappointed by the winner. 
*From the Superficial site:*



Saleisha Cooper the 19-year-old winner of Tyra Bankâ€™s Americaâ€™s Next Top Model is apparently already a model.

interesting! I wonder if it's true. why would they be so obvious and put out a model that was already shown in this show before??


----------



## Marisol (Dec 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cintamay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm a bit disappointed by the winner. 
*From the Superficial site:*



Saleisha Cooper the 19-year-old winner of Tyra Bankâ€™s Americaâ€™s Next Top Model is apparently already a model. After winning last nightâ€™s final episodes, diligent researches discovered that Saleisha has a past working relationship with Tyra, according to E! Online:

However, sharp-eyed fans soon dug up footage showing Saleisha walking the catwalk in an ANTM cycle-six fashion show, as well as appearing on the runway in an episode of The Tyra Banks Show.

But, wait, it doesnâ€™t end there! Saleisha has some other modeling work under her belt that shouldâ€™ve excluded her from the show:

Viewers also found that Saleisha had appeared in a nationwide Wendy's commercial that aired in 2006, seemingly in violation of an America's Next Top Model eligibility rule that states would-be contestants "must not have previous experience as a model in a national campaign within the last five years (including, but not limited to, appearances on television and print advertisements)."

If she has really been in the nationwide campaign that breaks the contract, then I don't think it was fair at all that she won.

Wow... if that is true, Tyra's got a lot of explaining to do.

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif On a side note, I would like to see Heather do really well in the modeling world





Same here.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 14, 2007)

interesting fact from wikipedia:

"Heather had been arguably one of the most popular Top Model contestant in history, being voted CoverGirl of the Week nine times in a row. The first week was won by Lisa, but afterwards Heather won week to week. Even when she had already been eliminated during Week Twelve, she was still voted CoverGirl of the Week - a Top Model first."


----------



## Lauren (Dec 17, 2007)

I didn't get to watch it but I wished Jenah would have won. I also heard that Saleisha had been on Tyra's show before so that's not fair!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 26, 2007)

Saleisha won, she deserved to win. She did the best and was the most humble one on there. She worked hard for a long time to get to that point of the modeling biz so who cares if she modeled in the past or not. I wanted her to win and I am happy she did.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cintamay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm a bit disappointed by the winner. 
*From the Superficial site:*

_Saleisha Cooper the 19-year-old winner of Tyra Bankâ€™s Americaâ€™s Next Top Model is apparently already a model. After winning last nightâ€™s final episodes, diligent researches discovered that Saleisha has a past working relationship with Tyra, according to E! Online:_

_However, sharp-eyed fans soon dug up footage showing Saleisha walking the catwalk in an ANTM cycle-six fashion show, as well as appearing on the runway in an episode of The Tyra Banks Show. _

_But, wait, it doesnâ€™t end there! Saleisha has some other modeling work under her belt that shouldâ€™ve excluded her from the show:_

_Viewers also found that Saleisha had appeared in a nationwide Wendy's commercial that aired in 2006, seemingly in violation of an America's Next Top Model eligibility rule that states would-be contestants "must not have previous experience as a model in a national campaign within the last five years (including, but not limited to, appearances on television and print advertisements)." _

If she has really been in the nationwide campaign that breaks the contract, then I don't think it was fair at all that she won.

Wow... Should be interesting to see if more becomes of this or not.


----------



## hellsbells (Feb 19, 2008)

Jenah should have won...


----------

